# Explaining a little about Peripheral Neuropathy



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

Peripheral Neuropathy is the term used to describe disorders resulting from injury to the peripheral nerves. It can be caused by diseases that affect only the peripheral nerves or by conditions that affect other parts of the body as well. And symptoms almost always involve weakness, numbness or pain - usually in the arms and legs.My symptoms happen to involve my feet more than my legs. The cause of mine is yet undetermined. There are a varity of causes. One of them is diabetes. The comforting thing was to discover that it can be treated. Not cured, but at least there is treatment.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Undiscovered cause is rather worrisome!! I know a little about this from my knowledge of dialysis, but I hope they can figure out the cause of yours. What kind of treatment do they have you on? Is it helpful?


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

No treatment so far. Just my gout meds for that and a pain pill. doc said there wasn't anything that would take the pain away and didn't give me anything for it. Wonder if her feet have ever hurt?Neurontin is one of the drugs of choice. The support site also mentioned taking Vit. B-12 and 6. Plus B complex. I am trying those right now on my own. As soon as the weather is more stable I will seek a neurologist that treats this. I have to go to Kansas City for that. About a three hour drive.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi Sunny, I've been doing some research on this myself as the doctors thing it may be causing my severe stomach problems, but when you mentioned gout it made me think, check out a condition called Charcot Marie Tooth disease (it has nothing to do with teeth)it is one of the causes of this condition and included toe pain (as well as foot & leg pain) Hope this is helpful to youLori


----------

